# Rosslyn Chapel



## Foxbat (Oct 22, 2015)

Started in 1446 and taking around 40 years to build, Rosslyn (or The Collegiate Chapel Of St. Matthew) and given worldwide fame by Dan Brown's  Da Vinci Codeis is worthy of a visit for anybody either with an interest in history or Gothic architecture. 

It is, in my view, simply stunning. The sheer number of intricate carvings, their complexities and quality is a sight to behold and it's a place I highly recommend if you're ever in Scotland.

Here is the official website.  http://www.rosslynchapel.com/

And here's some photos I took (you aren't permitted to take shots inside so these are exterior only)


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 22, 2015)

Another couple of shots that I've converted to B&W and adjusted contrast to try and enhance the detail in the carvings.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 22, 2015)

This next one shows the Flying Buttresses so typical of classic Gothic architecture. The buttresses supported the weight of the roof through 'ribs' and allowed the outer walls to be much thinner than would have been possible without the external support mechanism.
These allowed for much larger stained-glass windows to be fitted into the walls without fear of collapse due to the forces being directed through the buttresses. Clever folk those medievals


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Oct 22, 2015)

Foxbat said:


> you aren't permitted to take shots inside


That's really stupid and mean. I'd agree during a service in any church, no-one should be photographing (except in special cases and appointed by the church).
They have the same rule at Newgrange passage tomb.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes, it's a strange one. I always make a point of asking before I take any photos and, this time was told that it was a working chapel and -therefore - no. However, there are other places (the most recent I visited was St Giles Cathedral in Edinburgh) where you are permitted to take shots when visiting and there is no activity taking place. 

Personally, I suspect it's probably more about protecting their rights regarding photographs or video. As I understand it, this is a private concern run by the St Clair family and not a part of any umbrella organisation like Historic Scotland so I actually don't mind the restrictions if it means it allows them to raise more cash to keep such a beautiful building in good order


----------

